# Cost of curing damp - advice needed



## madeleine53 (Mar 23, 2008)

We have a Swift Sundance 520, X reg. When we had our Hab. service done in April it was found to have high moisture levels front n/s roof 'awning trim' and rear o/s roof 'awning trim'. They said to re-check 3 months from then. Have just had this done and they say it is worse. The cost of sorting it will be £800.00. This seems a lot to me. But then, I don't really know how big a job it is, how labour intensive etc. Does anyone have any thoughts on this please. 

I might add that 2 jobs they did at the Hab. service have had to be re-done, ie. rubber seal on the door which kept falling off and was worse after they'd 'fixed it' and a leak in the bathroom which they had 'fixed'. The bill for this today was £193.80. Considering they put the faulty seal on in the first place, I think they've a cheek charging £150.00 for labour today.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Personal opinion is that it seems strange that they have been able to quote you such a specific price. Dealing with damp can often be a venture into the unknown as until you start to dismantle things you can never be sure about the extent of the problem.

If they are just quoting to reseal the joints then perhaps that is how they can be specific. The bulk of the cost for that work would be labour as the mastic itself won't cost much.

As you are already unhappy with their work I would definitely be looking for a second opinion.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I would also say that is just for mastic. Our local repairer charge is £50 plus vat. so 1 hours labour and a tube of mastic. If you have to start stripping it out you may be looking at £2000.

Somebody posted on here a few weeks ago about a 3m tape that is very strong and adheres well. May be you could use that.


Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Where are you, as your details do not show which county. We should be able to recommend a good place for you to use.

cabby


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Have you checked with a damp meter yourself.
In April I had various readings around the mh between 5 and 15%.
Today the readings are 0 to 5%.
Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Shop around especially if your not happy with the quote.

Get three estimates. thats what I did. Our entire kitchen, and units as well as the floor had damp and had to be completely removed and everything redone. Also the dinette wall and window had to come out.

I got three estimates from local guys ranging from £1000 to £4000. In the end I went with the cheapest. Not totally on price but because I liked the guy. He worked on his own or occasionally with a mate and came recommended. His normal labour rate is £30 an hour. He had the van two weeks and it was worse than they thought. Ended up costing £1400 which I thought was reasonable to be honest when I saw the work and what it was like once it was gutted.

As said. Post what county you are in.


----------



## madeleine53 (Mar 23, 2008)

This cost is apparently for:- removing old 'awning rail', re-sealing, replacing rail with new - fixed with stainless steel screws. 

Thing is, we know other people who have had to return time and again there to have stuff done so it's not just us.

We are at High Bentham, North Yorkshire, which is between Settle and Kirkby Lonsdale and just 15 miles from Lancaster. We got our MH from Todd's at Preston (ish). They were great - even brought the MH to our house to see if it could be got in the drive - extremely awkward access, meaning had to have a 'short' MH. Should we ask them to look at it?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

They sound very accommodating, certainly could not be worse, anyone heard of them or used them.

cabby


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds like you aren't too far from Barry D so maybe he might be able to put you in touch with the chap who did his repairs. Recommendation is always good!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

philoaks said:


> Sounds like you aren't too far from Barry D so maybe he might be able to put you in touch with the chap who did his repairs. Recommendation is always good!


Yes. No problem. The chap is near Darlington but I know he travels around a bit. If you want his details send me a PM and Ill dig em out. Havent got his number to hand right now.


----------

